# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijnlijke clitoris na klaarkomen

## tangram

Hallo lezeressen,
Mijn vriendin heeft het volgende probleem:
Zij komt slechts één keer (clitoraal) klaar waarna haar clitoris vuurrood is en 
zo pijnlijk dat aanraking uit den boze is.

Haar Gplek vervolgens stimuleren ervaart ze wel als prettig maar klaar-
komen is er niet bij.

Mijn eerste vrouw kon onbeperkt klaarkomen, zowel clitoraal, vaginaal 
danwel via de Gplek.

Mijn vragen zijn de volgenden:
1) wat kan het probleem zijn uit de eerste alinea?
2) is het normaal dat zij slechts clitoraal kan klaarkomen en na een zeer 
riante pauze maximaal 2 keer?

Ik gun haar zoveel meer dan dit.
Verzoeke hulp/advies omtrent eea
Bij voorbaat dank,
Tangram

----------


## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

De clitoris is een erg gevoelig deel van de vagina. Als deze sterk gestimuleerd wordt, kan het zijn dat de clitoris wat gevoelig of pijnlijk kan worden. Niets vreemds aan, dit hebben veel vrouwen. Je zou kunnen proberen de clitoris wat te koelen om de pijn sneller weg te laten trekken, maar dit helpt niet altijd voldoende om verder te kunnen gaan.

Ook is het zeer normaal dat je vriendin alleen clitoraal klaar kan komen. Een aantal van ons is gezegend met meerdere orgasmes en op verschillende manieren, maar er zijn ook duizenden vrouwen die wel kunnen genieten van het stimuleren van de G-spot, maar er niet op klaar kunnen komen.
Kortom, helemaal niets mis met je vriendin.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je haar meer gunt, maar het is niet voor iedereen weggelegd.

Xx

----------


## tangram

Hartelijk dank Nikky278 voor uw antwoord,
Tangram

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Nikky hierboven mij. 
De clitoris is inderdaad erg gevoelig en bij de ene vrouw is het zelfs nog gevoeliger dan bij de ander, het is dus niet zo vreemd dat de clitoris rood en geïrriteerd aanvoelt.

Ik denk dat ondanks dat je vriendin misschien niet zo vaak achter elkaar een orgasme krijgt zij wel volop geniet van de seks  :Wink:  Geen zorgen maken dus!

----------


## coffee

Tangran,
Sommige dingen kun je ook naar je zelf afvragen

WIl jij gelijk weer betast worden,nadat je bent klaargekomen?? , kan je dat al hebben??. Kan jij als man meerdere orgasmesen krijgen??.
En wat hier boven inderdaad al staat, niet iedere vrouw is het zelfde.

----------

